
Facebook Portal: A video gadget for your home - uptown
https://www.recode.net/2018/10/8/17937366/facebook-portal-video-screen-launch-privacy-alexa
======
kulu2002
But we are still discussing...

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18164188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18164188)

------
type0
Dupe:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18167046](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=18167046)

